# Rare Mica E46 M3 Coupe- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A minor correctional detail over 2 days on a rare individual coloured Mica Petrol Blue/Green E46 M3 Coupe.

*Upon arrival.*



















*Engine bay.*- Detailed as per my special offer till the end of November 2009. http://gleammachine.net/page3.htm



















Cleaned using various brushes and Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, plastics and rubber dressed using 303 Aerospace, painted areas polished using Z-AIO,



















Alloys, arches, shuts, trim and wash stages completed,










De-contaminated and paint depth readings taken,










The majority of defect removal was completed using Menzerna IP3.02 on a Gloss-it light cut pad, some areas requiring Fast cut+,










*Bonnet.*














































*Front wing.*



















*Rear pillar.*



















Cutting stage complete other than to the the front and rear bumpers, and called it a night,










*Day 2.*

Front and rear bumpers finished of with IP on the light cut pad,
Paintwork refined using Megs #205 on a Festool black waffle finishing pad,










An IPA wipedown followed by a layer of Smartwax Concours, left to cure for 15 mins and removed,
Shuts polished with Z-AIO,
Alloys sealed using Swissvax Autobahn,
Tyres and trim dressed using Swissvax Pneu,
Glass cleaned throughout and exterior glass wiped over with Opti-seal,
Britework polished using the Briliant polish range,
Interior vacuumed, trim wiped down, leather cleaned and fed using Swissvax,
A final wipedown with Dodo Red Mist and complete.

*Results.*











































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed as always.:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work on a great car:thumb:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great colour, great finish, great car...... Err Great all round I guess :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice work.

Engine bay looks stunning


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Mr Leys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Rob - that paint was shocking before :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job on that, quite a lot of defects to resolve and a very interesting colour. I am sure it looks great in the right light etc to show the colours fully.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Tis a thing of beauty Rob, I could sit and look at those reflections all day.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

1 word, WOW!

Stunning work!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great Rob:thumb:


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks amazing Rob! Fantastic car and rare colour - beautifully glossy.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

More than a minor correction mate, that paint looked pretty terrible before!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good mate. Really brought the colour out.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

You always do a great job.:thumb: I enjoy reading your threads


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent work as always.* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work.Awesome colour works well with the interior:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Howdy Rob,

Very nice detail there mate & the colour works really well with the light interior, some nice after photo's aswell dude 

Baz


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Really great work there mate. The final pic's really show off the work you've done and the very wet and glossy look achieved :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good work mate:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice car & Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

looks really good, ecstatic...

One question, has this car had any accident? the airbag on the steering wheel looks some suspicious


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Exceptional work as usual, Rob :thumb: 

I always enjoy reading your write ups, dude as they're clearly set out with everything explained so are both enjoyable and informative to read :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice work, lovely car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work mate - looks top :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant transformation there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.:thumb:



hakanerdogan said:


> looks really good, ecstatic...
> 
> One question, has this car had any accident? the airbag on the steering wheel looks some suspicious


Cheers, it has had some accident repair damage, I also noticed the centre area of the steering wheel straight away, needs to be refitted.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, as per the norm, a truly outstanding finish with some great prep. 

A pleasure to read and watch its transformation, pure pro :thumb:

Team Face :wave:


----------

